# Lavender Essential Oil?



## SnowHedgehog (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello!

It's exam time again :sad3: and I'm attempting to keep stress levels down so I bought a bottle of lavender essential oil (proper oil not perfume). My plan is to put some on a cloth or piece of fabric and have it in my room. Would that cause any issues for my budgies? 

I've seen some people saying essential oils are fine for use around birds and others saying the opposite so I thought I'd make sure for myself, especially since my two are housed in my room.

Thanks


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Some essential oils are safe and others are not.

When I kept my budgies in a bird room in the house I used to burn lavender oil in an oil burner all the time with no problems at all. Rose oil and eucalyptus oil are also safe. I know of other bird breeders who also burn lavender oil in a burner when they are hand raising birds in the house.


----------



## SnowHedgehog (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you so much Kate!  I'm happy to know rose oil is safe as well as I plan on getting some. 

I probably worry too much but I didn't want to risk my girls health


----------

